# Sputnik - 1st Prize Winner at Berlin International Film Scoring Competition 2018



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello there,

I am happy to share with you my winning score of the Berlin International Film Scoring Competition 2018.



https://www.bifsc.org/

Thank you!


----------



## Saxer (Feb 10, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2018)

yeah Leandro, well deserved!


----------



## paularthur (Feb 10, 2018)

Congratulations! Very cool!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 10, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------



## StefanoLucato (Feb 12, 2018)

Amazing work !!!
Congratulations 

Stefano Lucato
CEO Audio Modeling


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 13, 2018)

StefanoLucato said:


> Amazing work !!!
> Congratulations
> 
> Stefano Lucato
> CEO Audio Modeling


You and your team definitely make part of this win. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 13, 2018)

Fantastic, congrats Leo!


----------



## Iskra (Feb 13, 2018)

Parabéns Leo!


----------



## fiestared (Feb 13, 2018)

leogardini said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am happy to share with you my winning score of the Berlin International Film Scoring Competition 2018.
> 
> ...



GREAT, very happy for you, ENJOY this moment the more you can...


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you guys. You are amazing!!!


----------



## JonAdamich (Feb 14, 2018)

Lovely work. Very impressed. Congrats


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 14, 2018)

leogardini said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am happy to share with you my winning score of the Berlin International Film Scoring Competition 2018.
> 
> ...




WOW! That was good for real, such high level on the music. well deserved. Congrats


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## SoundChris (Feb 18, 2018)

Very nice indeed. Congrats!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you Chris!


----------

